# What is happening here (video)



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

Ruffles does this occasionally but I don't know what's going on. Does anyone know?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok, it sounds higher pitched than when my guys do it but I believe it's a reverse sneeze. In the spring Bella gets it so bad she sometimes is on meds for it. You can also cover their mouth and nose with your mouth a blow lightly. Thats what you do if your a crazy dog lady like me it's normal though.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

My neighbors dog does this. Yes, its a reverse sneeze. Just lightly cup your hand over her nose and mouth when she does this. It will help.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes, this is a reverse sneeze and when it happens and you dont know what a reverse sneeze is, it can be kindof scary (or at least for me, a worry wart).

PS Your pup is adorable


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

Thank you everyone, that's what I was hoping it was. I'll try cupping her nose and mouth next time.



andra said:


> PS Your pup is adorable


Thanks Andra, she's actually due for a grooming.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter will do this type of cough type sneeze when he is really excited and stressed. I try to change the activity and go on to something else and it will usually stop this type of breathing.


----------



## roxie2519 (Jan 9, 2013)

omg 
it looks like he has hiccups. My puppy does this in his sleep too! I wake him up and rub his belly right away...


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Reverse sneeze is my first thought, but also maybe anxiety? I hear something similar in the salon when dogs are waiting to get picked up and are anxious, but usually there is a little whine after the breathy part and the airflow is going out.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh, I thought it was like Momo. She starts wheezing and kind of gasping for breath. I asked the vet what that was and he said that her airways might get a little restricted (I guess like asthma) once in a while. He said to just comfort her because she was probably stressed out about it. That seems to work for her.

I'm glad that others think that it's a reverse sneeze. Far less scarier to think about.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Mig does this. I read somewhere (here?) to hold his snout up and get him to lick you. It seems to lessen the episode.


----------

